
VS Ramachandran: The Sherlock Holmes of Neuroscience - tn135
https://swarajyamag.com/magazine/any-ape-can-reach-for-a-banana-but-only-a-human-can-reach-for-the-stars
======
keithpeter
The Reith Lectures by VS Ramachandran can be downloaded from

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00729d9/episodes/downloads?...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00729d9/episodes/downloads?page=2)

Scroll to bottom for the sequence

